# Where The h*ack is Buffalo



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

HD only as of now.WGRZ CH2 - WKBW CH7 WUTV CH29

where the h*ack is those other locals in HD my installer promised me since Feb 2007    

No Antenna works for me


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

For what system? (You posted in the general HDTV area)

Dish? DirecTV? OTA?

As for what your "installer" promissed you...


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

DirecTV me not all upset only thing I would like to have is CBS which is WIVB CH.4 Football

I know LIN and D* cannot come to a handshake


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I thought I went over this before, but, 4 and 23 are LIN owned as you know so you won't see them, in order to carry PBS HD, PBS wants the providers to carry all their subchannels, 49 in HD is a complete waste, my EPG only flags on show a day as being in HD and I’m not even sure if PAX is even in HD here.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks

win some ,loose some


----------

